# umwelt disc



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I have a small problem that someone may be able too help me with, (hopefully Boff). 

I recently received my umwelt disc and i have placed it on my windscreen as directed, but sadly a few day's ago i started getting a crack in the screen, as it is not in my line of vision yet the screen does not need replacing but i know that eventually i will have to replace the screen. 

The problem is that the umwelt disc's are designed to be a permanent fixture and cannot be removed without total destruction. 

I speak a little german but not enough too converse with the umwelt department concerned so how would one go around getting a replacement or explain what has happened.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you Gerhard, for the swift response by PM and for the explanation of what i need to do.

Regards

Bob


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Bob & Gerhard

I too need a replacement for my tow cars cracked windscreen.
I was going to pop the question in Polch in a couple of weeks time, but as you know the answer please give us all, the gen. 

Kind regards


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Richard, the simply reply from Gerhard is yes you do have too replace the disc, now in my case i have sent an email to the Koln Stadt office i got mine from requesting a replacement and i am awaiting a reply.

In your case Richard as you are going to Germany shortly you can replace it at any of the normal issueing offices.

Gerhard also explained that there have been discussions in Germany on the very subject, so in the future they may come up with a easier solution in replacing the disc due too windscreen failure.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bob thanks for the reply. I take it you have to pay again?
It would be nice if you didn't, but then perhaps they wouldn't have invented this new stealth tax.
Best wishes


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Richard, as far as paying again i have asked the question in my email, i have no problem with paying again as they will post one to me (hopefully) but why in the first place make a disc so secure surely if someone wanted one they would copy it before sticking it on the screen. 

And another thing there must be many vehicles that will require replacement for damaged screens so are they not just making loads of work for everyone.

Bob


----------

